# wall covering material



## 99854 (Jul 1, 2006)

I am in the process of retrimming the interior of my Talbot Express camelot, the only material I can not find is the wallpaper type tiles in the shower/toilet compartment.
Does anyone know where I can get this material from. it is looks like a very thin lino, or a plasticy/waterproof wallpaper that is printed and embossed to look like ceramic wall tiles.
None of the DIY shops appear to have anything, and without a name it is difficult to track it down on the internet.
Many thanks


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Wallcovering*

Hi

Try O Leary's Motorhomes at Beverley near Hull. They seem to have everything else including the kitchen sink!

www.olearymotorhomeshop.co.uk

Rapide561


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

I think it used to be called 'tiling on a roll' - that may give you a search starting point anyway


----------



## 99854 (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks Tricia, tiling on a roll it is, found it at focus do it all, only place that seems to sell it.


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

if you want to go really posh and avoid the joints every 21 " a good decorators supplies can supply many suitible wall coverings in many textures and colours and in a lot wider roll such as the proper converters use 
Geo
dulux centres for example


----------

